# RUM Help Need - ASAP



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Friend is in Puerto Rico right now and I need a few top rums for her to pick up for me before she leaves.

What are your favorite PR Rums? Must call her today, so a quick reponse is appreciated.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Don Q from PR


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> Don Q from PR


"Don Q" is its proper name?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

http://rndrumreviews.com/reviews.html#Don_Q_Grand_Anejo_Conmemorativo

*Don Q Grand Anejo Conmemorativo*

Country of Origin: Puerto Rico
Aged: Blend of 3 - 12 year old rum
Price per bottle*: $36 in the San Juan, PR Airport 
Alcohol: 40%
http://www.donq.com/

Taster's Rating (10 is best): 8.0 flasks

Objective notes:
Smooth (on the RnD scale of Harsh-Smooth-Very Smooth-Extremely Smooth)
This light amber colored rum seems true to its age from its time in French oak barrels as does the simple aromas of oak and light brown sugar. It has a simple and classic rum flavor that starts with a slight bit of heat, but not too much, and gives way to a nice balance of dryness and sweetness. You sense flavors of brown sugar and molasses but just a hint. It finishes fairly dry but it lingers for a short time I the back of your mouth and throat. Again, not too complex but it's a really great example of fine Puerto Rican Rum from a distillery with lots of history of fine rum making.

Anecdotal notes: 
Made for the celebration of the 500th Anniversary of the discovering of Puerto Rico by Columbus on his second voyage in 1493 and its long dedication to rum making, the Serralles family produced this fine rum from the stock of their best aged inventories. It is presented in a very fine square glass decanter with a cork and glass topper. It almost looks like crystal and has the weight to match. The label is simple and elegant as is the clear plastic box in which it comes in with a map of the Greater and Lesser Antilles.

I found this bottle of rum on our most recent trip through the San Juan Airport. We are always searching for something new to bring back on our return flights as we can still (legally) carry on rum after going through the screening process. This bottle really stood out of the crowd and said buy me.

Tasters Opinion: 
This is rum that is meant for sipping neat or on the rocks. It would also make a nice mixed drink where more than half the contents are rum. It isn't too complex or too sweet or dry. A nice balance with a classic and simple aged rum flavor. It presents itself very well in its nice bottle but it's a little expensive as compared to its competition of similar quality Puerto Rican rums.

Taster's Rating (10 is best):
8.0 flasks

------------------------------------------------------
I know nothing else except where to find a review.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Any others?


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hate to tell you this but most of your top line premium rums don't come from Puerto Rico but you might give the Don Q Anejo 9 year old a try or Reserva Añeja Rum.

My favorite gold mixing rum is Cockspur 5 Star (Barbados).
My favorite sipping rum is Pyrate XO Reserve which is from the British West Indies.
I've also heard good things about Pampero Rum Aniversario which is from Venezula.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

macjoe53 said:


> Hate to tell you this but most of your top line premium rums don't come from Puerto Rico but you might give the Don Q Anejo 9 year old a try or Reserva Añeja Rum.
> 
> My favorite gold mixing rum is Cockspur 5 Star (Barbados).
> My favorite sipping rum is Pyrate XO Reserve which is from the British West Indies.
> I've also heard good things about Pampero Rum Aniversario which is from Venezula.


Do you know if the PR duty free has deals on non PR rum? If I was going to the local packy, then PR rum wouldn't be my first choice...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

ky toker said:


> http://rndrumreviews.com/reviews.html#Don_Q_Grand_Anejo_Conmemorativo
> 
> *Don Q Grand Anejo Conmemorativo*
> 
> ...


:tpd: Yeap being of Puerto Rican decent and born and raised there that is good quality rum there are some local brewed spirits but I would have to consult my uncle and that is a little difficult as he is harvesting crops. But go with the don Q


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Do you know if the PR duty free has deals on non PR rum? If I was going to the local packy, then PR rum wouldn't be my first choice...


I was in the Duty free shop there a couple months ago and I only saw the Puerto Rican brands.

IMO, Ron del Barrilito 3 Star is the best of all PR rums. I'd get a couple bottles of that...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> I was in the Duty free shop there a couple months ago and I only saw the Puerto Rican brands.
> 
> IMO, Ron del Barrilito 3 Star is the best of all PR rums. I'd get a couple bottles of that...


thats the one I forgot... I like that one in mojitos


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

http://www.rum.cz/galery/cam/pr/

this is a list of all the rums made in PR


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

http://www.rumcapital.com/main_home.php

heres another good link


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> http://www.rum.cz/galery/cam/pr/
> 
> this is a list of all the rums made in PR


A lot of those are old brands which are no longer produced and some are Dominican, like Brugal for example, which is listed for some reason.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

DELETED


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

DELETED


----------

